# The truth about our upcoming election



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Thank you Johnnyringo.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ted Cruz for supreme court.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump will likely appoint an extreme liberal to the court . It is who he is and always has been. He has not changed nor will he.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Trump will likely appoint an extreme liberal to the court . It is who he is and always has been. He has not changed nor will he.


You think Trump is "likely". I GUARANTEE you, Hillary will!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The never Trump people better wake-up.
Nice post Dwight!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am awake Trump is who he is. A Democrat close friend and money partner to the Clintons. Trump has no idea what the constitution is. Ask him.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just to be clear ........ my choices are:

Do I want kicked in the balls or Do I want kicked in the ass?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Trump will likely appoint an extreme liberal to the court . It is who he is and always has been. He has not changed nor will he.


On what would you base this? Would hillary appoint some conservatives?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some "think " they know what Trump may do.
We all "know" what the Skank will do=---

Vote against Hillary regardless--


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

It's hard to tell the truth with clown trump, but...Six Aspects Of Donald Trump's Pro-Gun Push - Breitbart


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Trump will likely appoint an extreme liberal to the court . It is who he is and always has been. He has not changed nor will he.


I guess you figure Hillary will not? Worst case it wouldn't be any different with Trump. I suspect his appointments would be much more favorable than any of Hillary's would be. I suggest anyone who has doubts reread what dwight55 wrote at the beginning of this thread. One of these two will be making the choice. Like it or not putting in Hillary in office by directly voting for her or electing not to vote for Trump is equivalent to me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All of the anti-Trump rhetoric is nothing more than sour grapes.

It is where it is, . . . at this moment it cannot be changed, . . . and I would write these same words if it were Rubio / Cruz / Bush. 

I would be more pleased if it were Carson, . . . I would probably be crying if it were Kasich.

Nonetheless, . . . there are 3 choices:

Vote for Hillary, . . . finish flushing the USA down the toilet.

Vote for Trump, . . . hope for the best

Don't vote, . . . be a soreheaded jackass, . . . find some excuse: "Well, . . . he doesn't ___________________", . . . then spend the next 4, 8, 16 or more years regretting not voting, . . . because YOU helped the Hildabeast get in.

I'm not crazy about Trump, . . . but at least he is not another Clinton / Obama.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> All of the anti-Trump rhetoric is nothing more than sour grapes.
> 
> It is where it is, . . . at this moment it cannot be changed, . . . and I would write these same words if it were Rubio / Cruz / Bush.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree my friend. My opposition to Trump is not about sour grapes.

This election WAS about whether the Constitution even mattered anymore. It was about whether the process of governing these United States was constrained by the Constitution at all anymore. Those who voted for Trump in the primary basically said "I don't care how he does it, I just want the end result he is promising". The Constitution is dead. Trump will govern with a pen and a phone, the same as hillary and the same as obama has done. Congress won't matter and the Supreme Court will stay nothing more than a high class debating society.

Those of you that want to vote for Trump, go ahead and vote for him. It really does not matter. All you are doing is is voting on which rights it is okay for the government to infringe on. You are simply trading your tyrant for dem tyrant. Whatever. It does not matter at this point.

What DOES matter is the down-ballot races. Instead of putting your energies behind getting Trump elected, if you care about the rule of law, you will now refocus your efforts on electing Congressmen and especially Senators that will take back some of the legislative power from the executive branch. Focus your efforts on promoting an Article V Convention of States to amend the Constitution to strengthen the 2nd Amendment and repeal the 16th and 17th Amendments and put in term limits on Senators and Congressmen and Supreme Court Justices.

As far as the presidential race, we are down to just squabbling about which rights you are willing to give up to keep other rights. That is not acceptable to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Buck, I am with you. When one has a choice of Evil or the lesser Evil, don't pick Evil. Period.

Is there a chance that this nation will ever be what it was intended to be? I seriously doubt it. It is my believe that it is already too late. Still, I suppose I should do the right thing.

I will vote my conscience. I will not pick evil, as I have been told for decades I must do. In doing so, the lesser has gotten greater and the Greater has gotten more support. This has been evil's plan all along.

How many times have people told me they will vote their conscience when it has a chance of winning I can't tell you. What does that mean? To me, that means those people will not help get the country back on the right track, but they might vote that way when enough other people "throw away their vote" by making that happen. Cowardly is the word that comes to mind.

When either Hillary or Donald takes the Oval Office, the other group need not point their fingers at me and declare the fault belongs to me. I will defiantly point my finger back at all of them and make it clear it is their fault that we are continuing toward the trash heap of history.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

It is really sad to think that a bunch of you want to try and turn the clock back. Wake up folks it's never going to happen. We are where we are today and nothing you or I can do will ever take any of us back to a point where the last 50 years haven't occurred.

What you do this year with regards to your vote does matter and your choice in the coming election can help or hinder this country from going down one of several paths. 

Right now there are two choices that stand any chance of being elected president. We definitely know which path the Blond bimbo will take us down. The other choice is not so clear cut.

However, Let's look at what our forefather's choices gave us. 1912 Wilson, Taft & Roosevelt = Wilson due to a split in the republican party. What did we get, World I, Prohibition, Income tax and the women's right to vote and the Federal Reserve. 1968 Johnson & Goldwater = Johnson. What did we get, Vietnam War Escalation, EPA, Medicad, ... 1976 Ford & Carter = Carter. What did we get, The Iran Embassy take over, overthrow of the Shah and the Iatola Koumeni taking over Iran, and a misery index greater than anytime since the great depression. 1992 Bush 41 & Clinton = Slick Willie. What did we get, Cobalt towers bombing, Marine massacre in Beruit, the USS Cole, the bombing of an aspirin factory, a missed capture of Bin Laden, and the assault weapons/magazine ban. 2012 Romney & BHO = more BHO and we all know how well that worked out don't we.

Think long and hard before you vote this year. And remember you vote does have consequences.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Picture this; your taken hostage, your captors hope to extract information about the whereabouts of your Oreo stash. You have been roughed up a bit, deprived of food and sleep, the usual stuff. They are getting a bit impatient now, they both won't to hurt you, but one is a real hothead. He wants to crush your balls, and pull a rib out with a coat hanger. Your other captor holds hothead back and just breaks a finger, he tells you the balls in your court. 10 fingers, maybe ten toes, but only to balls, and you won't survive a rib being ripped out. 
You pick fingers and wait for your chance to use the coat hanger on tweedle Dee and tweedle dumb.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Picture this; your taken hostage, your captors hope to extract information about the whereabouts of your Oreo stash. You have been roughed up a bit, deprived of food and sleep, the usual stuff. They are getting a bit impatient now, they both won't to hurt you, but one is a real hothead. He wants to crush your balls, and pull a rib out with a coat hanger. Your other captor holds hothead back and just breaks a finger, he tells you the balls in your court. 10 fingers, maybe ten toes, but only to balls, and you won't survive a rib being ripped out.
> You pick fingers and wait for your chance to use the coat hanger on tweedle Dee and tweedle dumb.


Finally a post that has NO redeeming value and that makes not sense.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Trump got massive support by saying two words---"self funding".

He is not bought and owned by the Establishment.

He says that he will build up the military, build a wall, deport illegals, support the 2nd.

Hillary says none of those things, in fact she says she will work to destroy the NRA, put people out of work, support musilmes--

What more do you need to know??


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry I see anyone who is pro gun, pro controlled and limited immigration, pro capitalism and unwilling to vote for trump as quite unrealistic or perhaps simplistic. Such people beg for perfection. They'll never get it, never be happy, and condemn us all to suffer a far worse consquence in hillary. Wake up nevertrumpers you can't have perfect. Wake up because other people vote too - its not just you.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Sorry I see anyone who is pro gun, pro controlled and limited immigration, pro capitalism and unwilling to vote for trump as quite unrealistic or perhaps simplistic. Such people beg for perfection. They'll never get it, never be happy, and condemn us all to suffer a far worse consquence in hillary. Wake up nevertrumpers you can't have perfect. Wake up because other people vote too - its not just you.


I am not #NeverTrump. I am not even #NeverHillary. I am #AlwaysConstitution.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Thank you Maine-marine for helping us fill our diversity quota by being our token retard! The point, little buddy, is that trump or Hillary are going to blow. Trumps gonna blow less, vote for trump and hope for the best. 
Take care now Maine, you're u buckle that foam helmet tight before you ride that trike.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

BuckB said:


> I respectfully disagree my friend. My opposition to Trump is not about sour grapes.
> 
> This election WAS about whether the Constitution even mattered anymore. It was about whether the process of governing these United States was constrained by the Constitution at all anymore. Those who voted for Trump in the primary basically said "I don't care how he does it, I just want the end result he is promising". The Constitution is dead. Trump will govern with a pen and a phone, the same as hillary and the same as obama has done. Congress won't matter and the Supreme Court will stay nothing more than a high class debating society.
> 
> ...


 BuckB, it does matter, the two are completely different. SHE has such a criminal past it is scary, I suggest you do a little goggle- fu if your to young to remember, lots of material there to keep you busy. Can you enlighten me on what rights you speak of that HE has infringed on. The establishment is why we are at this point with total corruption, lack of concern of there constituency and being totally ball less. Apparently one of the rights you must care nothing about is your 2A , SHE has made it completely clear that SHE will use the SCOTUS to end the right for you to be able to protect yourself , so I hope you sleep well with your bow drill and water purifier on your night stand to keep you and yours safe at night.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

tango said:


> Trump got massive support by saying two words---"self funding".
> 
> He is not bought and owned by the Establishment.
> 
> ...


He can do none of those alone. Candidates promise you what you want to hear.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

DARK1 said:


> BuckB, it does matter, the two are completely different. SHE has such a criminal past it is scary, I suggest you do a little goggle- fu if your to young to remember, lots of material there to keep you busy. Can you enlighten me on what rights you speak of that HE has infringed on. The establishment is why we are at this point with total corruption, lack of concern of there constituency and being totally ball less. Apparently one of the rights you must care nothing about is your 2A , SHE has made it completely clear that SHE will use the SCOTUS to end the right for you to be able to protect yourself , so I hope you sleep well with your bow drill and water purifier on your night stand to keep you and yours safe at night.


I do not disagree with you that hillary will be a complete disaster and that it is the GOP establishment that has given us Trump. Where we disagree is that somehow Trump will be less of a disaster than hillary. If the only amendment you care about is the 2nd, he might be better for a couple years. But you seem to forget he was solidly anti-2A as recently as Sandy Hook. So I expect his current excitement for the 2nd will fade shortly after the inauguration parties are over.

More important than WHAT the candidates want to do is HOW they intend to do it. Trump has repeatedly refused to answer those questions. "How do you intend to build a wall Mr Trump?" "I'm just going to build it." How? Congress has to appropriate the money. "What are you going to do if the military refuses to follow your orders because they are unconstitutional?" "They will follow my orders." Really? Since when does the military swear an allegiance to a president? And there are too many more instances just like those to elaborate here.

My point is, even if I agree with his end result (building a wall), if he cannot follow the Constitution to get it done, I do not want it done. A candidate's devotion to the Constitution is more important than anything he wants to try and accomplish or any justice he may appoint. If a candidate believes in the Constitution, our guns will always be safe. If a candidate does not believe in the Constitution, then our guns will never be safe no matter if he is a Life Member in the NRA or not.

Furthermore, I do not believe the 2A is any more (or less) important than the rest of the Constitution. Trump's supporters even cheer him on the stump when he talks about trashing Article I and Article II of the Constitution just to get things done. If you vote strictly based on the 2nd Amendment, the only thing you are saying is take my gun rights last.

Trump is initially appealing because he is pissed off and he is not afraid to talk about it. There is no question about that. I am pissed off too. But once you scrape away his slick veneer, he is nothing more than another big government progressive that has never even read the Constitution, much less taken any time to understand it.

As I have said many times now, vote for whomever you want. But from my perspective, Trump and hillary are EXACTLY the same monster and regardless of which gets elected, these United States are in BIG trouble. I hope I am wrong. But I am pretty sure I am right on the money with him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well folks, it's good to know you agree with the political elite. Both parties have stated the people should want whoever they want.

The Democrats instituted the Super Delegates so that a grassroots movement wouldn't mess up the nomination.

The GOP were not quite so organized as they thought Trump would never make it this far. Now he is the presumptive nominee. Even before Cruz and Kasich dropped out, the plan is/was a contested convention and that could still happen. Now if that doesn't work they are talking about running another candidate. 

Both parties have stated in not so many words that the people have no right to elect a president of their choosing. I'm sure they are glad you agree. It will make their job so much easier.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Inception, what do you want? You criticize ppl for making the best of a ****ed up situation, what's YOUR solution? I guess we could could dig up George Washington?!?!?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't say I wanted anything. Merely making a comment on what has already been said.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

BuckB said:


> I do not disagree with you that hillary will be a complete disaster and that it is the GOP establishment that has given us Trump. Where we disagree is that somehow Trump will be less of a disaster than hillary. If the only amendment you care about is the 2nd, he might be better for a couple years. But you seem to forget he was solidly anti-2A as recently as Sandy Hook. So I expect his current excitement for the 2nd will fade shortly after the inauguration parties are over.
> 
> More important than WHAT the candidates want to do is HOW they intend to do it. Trump has repeatedly refused to answer those questions. "How do you intend to build a wall Mr Trump?" "I'm just going to build it." How? Congress has to appropriate the money. "What are you going to do if the military refuses to follow your orders because they are unconstitutional?" "They will follow my orders." Really? Since when does the military swear an allegiance to a president? And there are too many more instances just like those to elaborate here.
> 
> ...


 First off I do care about all are rights, U.S. citizens that is. He was not my first choice either, but he is the GOP nom. , so I will support him in the general, I know he is a better candidate than she is. As far as his polices, sure he is vague, he knows what needs to be done but he was not a politician so he will need help from a insider to show him around and help him out. Yes he said some things he should not have but like you said he will say what's on his mind and off the cuff, you have to remember he is a very successful business man and did not have to worry about what he said, he was the boss. Now he needs to remember his statements will have consequences. My President doesn't need to sound like a poet with bullshit flowing like a summer trout stream. He needs to sound like he means the line is drawn in the sand.
As far as the wall, I think it would be built as he said and why not have it paid for with tariffed taxes from mexico, look at how much these illegals are costing the taxpayers, totally disgusting. As for there deportation, self-deportation by means of a starve out, by enforcing the laws on the books for anybody hiring anyone that is not a citizen or a worker visa. Stop any and all public assistance, problem solved !
As to the military, yeah some things are better left unsaid, but if you think the worst thing that goes on is waterboarding I have some nice beach front property in loseeanna for sale. I won't try to tell anyone who to vote for, its your right to vote for whom ever you want, but I think this is one of the most consequential elections of our time and maybe of all times. We are on the edge of a very big cliff. Have a great evening BuckB .


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

DARK1 said:


> First off I do care about all are rights, U.S. citizens that is. He was not my first choice either, but he is the GOP nom. , so I will support him in the general, I know he is a better candidate than she is. As far as his polices, sure he is vague, he knows what needs to be done but he was not a politician so he will need help from a insider to show him around and help him out. Yes he said some things he should not have but like you said he will say what's on his mind and off the cuff, you have to remember he is a very successful business man and did not have to worry about what he said, he was the boss. Now he needs to remember his statements will have consequences. My President doesn't need to sound like a poet with bullshit flowing like a summer trout stream. He needs to sound like he means the line is drawn in the sand.
> As far as the wall, I think it would be built as he said and why not have it paid for with tariffed taxes from mexico, look at how much these illegals are costing the taxpayers, totally disgusting. As for there deportation, self-deportation by means of a starve out, by enforcing the laws on the books for anybody hiring anyone that is not a citizen or a worker visa. Stop any and all public assistance, problem solved !
> As to the military, yeah some things are better left unsaid, but if you think the worst thing that goes on is waterboarding I have some nice beach front property in loseeanna for sale. I won't try to tell anyone who to vote for, its your right to vote for whom ever you want, but I think this is one of the most consequential elections of our time and maybe of all times. We are on the edge of a very big cliff. Have a great evening BuckB .


If you trust Trump to do all he says he is going to do, then by all means vote for him. I cannot vote for somebody that is going to further degrade the meaning of Constitution. But I am just some dope on the internet, so hopefully I am wrong.

If it is any consolation to you, even my wife is a Trump-bot and it has caused a couple of fights in the Inor home. But I am an old Boy Scout so I hold true to God, Country and Family (in that order) so I cannot vote for Trump.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BuckB said:


> If you trust Trump to do all he says he is going to do, then by all means vote for him. I cannot vote for somebody that is going to further degrade the meaning of Constitution. But I am just some dope on the internet, so hopefully I am wrong.
> 
> If it is any consolation to you, even my wife is a Trump-bot and it has caused a couple of fights in the Inor home. But I am an old Boy Scout so I hold true to God, Country and Family (in that order) so I cannot vote for Trump.


There are people I know and respect that are Trump supporters. BUT he is NOT the nominee yet. I'm wondering how the GOP convention will go. THAT is still up in the air. The Dems stated up front who their chosen candidate is and that won't change. The GOP candidate could and may change. What happens after that is anyone's guess. Right now I'm not supporting anyone.

I too am old school and hold to God, Country and Family. But I also believe this country has been on the downhill slide for a long time. I think we are screwed no matter what. Paul Harvey said this back in 1964/65






And so it is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Trump got massive support by saying two words---"self funding".
> 
> He is not bought and owned by the Establishment.
> 
> ...


He says, but we all know he is a liberal. See why we are concerned? He says what he says because he knows what fly-over America thinks.

Crazy me is concerned about the laws of nature and nature's God as you find it in the Declaration of Independence. I don't think he would understand this post if he read it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Adams said, "Always vote for principle, though you may vote alone, and you may cherish the sweetest reflection that your vote is never lost."

I will take heed to the words of John Adams. In doing so, my conscience will be clean. Vote for evil if you like, ROM and the rest of you; Buck and I will sleep well.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Picture this; your taken hostage, your captors hope to extract information about the whereabouts of your Oreo stash. You have been roughed up a bit, deprived of food and sleep, the usual stuff. They are getting a bit impatient now, they both won't to hurt you, but one is a real hothead. He wants to crush your balls, and pull a rib out with a coat hanger. Your other captor holds hothead back and just breaks a finger, he tells you the balls in your court. 10 fingers, maybe ten toes, but only to balls, and you won't survive a rib being ripped out.
> You pick fingers and wait for your chance to use the coat hanger on tweedle Dee and tweedle dumb.


Yeah, good luck using that coat hanger with your fingers all broken and shit. I'd pick the balls...since you don't use them to hold the coat hanger anyways....or go straight for the rib.....but I'd be blaming the ass hat that got me in the position of having to choose between my nuts or my fingers...not myself for wanting to vote for neither of them.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

WTF are people thinking? We have putrid swine bitch and a socialist, or someone who MIGHT be just as bad. The RINOs are dead 

The rotten Republican party is over. They can become democRATS/socialists. The RATS time is coming soon as their welfare class supporters have milked the teat dry, then SWHTF.

I don't see a wave for a third party this 2016 cycle but it would have been a great time given the wynch Clitoon and disintiigration of the RINOs.

If a third party candidate gets my vote I will sleep good. But a Hildebeast criminal POS (not POTUS) will be the end of America.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Just to be clear ........ my choices are:
> 
> Do I want kicked in the balls or Do I want kicked in the ass?


Sorta like which do you choose to get shot in the head with? a 45 or a 357. The result will be the same. This country is in very serious trouble.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Thank you Maine-marine for helping us fill our diversity quota by being our token retard! The point, little buddy, is that trump or Hillary are going to blow. Trumps gonna blow less, vote for trump and hope for the best.
> Take care now Maine, you're u buckle that foam helmet tight before you ride that trike.


notice i criticized your incoherent rambling post.....you, on the other hand, attacked me personally... I think the rules call for you to be banned for 3 days


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> John Adams said, "Always vote for principle, though you may vote alone, and you may cherish the sweetest reflection that your vote is never lost."
> 
> I will take heed to the words of John Adams. In doing so, my conscience will be clean. Vote for evil if you like, ROM and the rest of you; Buck and I will sleep well.


I voted in the primary. I doubt I will vote in the general.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't vote - hillary and gun control advocates thank you,
Don't vote for trump - hillary and gun control advocates thank you,

Spin the principle, lables, and beliefs all you want. Those are the facts. In fact hillary will be paying people to hit the blogosphere to encourage you to vote your principles and lable trump a leftist just to empower you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Don't vote - hillary and gun control advocates thank you,
> Don't vote for trump - hillary and gun control advocates thank you,
> 
> Spin the principle, labels, and beliefs all you want. Those are the facts. In fact hillary will be paying people to hit the blogosphere to encourage you to vote your principles and label trump a leftist just to empower you.


Vote for trump PLANNED parenthood will thank you
Dont vote for Trump PLANNED Parenthood will thank you

spin things all you want... trump is not going to win... we are past the tipping point... the republican party is just as bad as the dems and there are too many people voting for what the government will give them...

a third party is our only hope but too many people cling to the idea that a third party will never win so they refuse to get on board and instead attack those that want a good 3rd party candidate


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Vote for trump PLANNED parenthood will thank you
> Dont vote for Trump PLANNED Parenthood will thank you
> 
> spin things all you want... trump is not going to win... we are past the tipping point... the republican party is just as bad as the dems and there are too many people voting for what the government will give them...
> ...


You really are something else. Planned Parenthood isn't 100% about abortion and that's what Trump said that he'd consider funding the non abortion services.

https://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2016/02/fact-check-trump-supports-planned-parenthood

and just for the record there are other things funded thru Planned Parenthood.

Planned Parenthood?s Services

Perhaps you and others ought to do a wee bit of research before you spout off about something you may know little about


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to agree we are screwed either way. But a third party won't get 10% of the vote. Now if Bernie ran as an Indy and then Cruz ran as an Indy it could get interesting .
Both Trump and his friend Hillary could get left out of the WH. I will wake up in a bit. Real world will return.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You really are something else. Planned Parenthood isn't 100% about abortion and that's what Trump said that he'd consider funding the non abortion services.
> 
> https://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2016/02/fact-check-trump-supports-planned-parenthood
> 
> ...


 Sorry Planned Parenthood is all about making big cash off abortion and selling body parts. Money making machine that don't give a dam about women's health.
No madder how many phony smoke screens they put up. And I have researched and followed them for many years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BuckB said:


> I respectfully disagree my friend. My opposition to Trump is not about sour grapes.
> 
> This election WAS about whether the Constitution even mattered anymore. It was about whether the process of governing these United States was constrained by the Constitution at all anymore. Those who voted for Trump in the primary basically said "I don't care how he does it, I just want the end result he is promising". The Constitution is dead. Trump will govern with a pen and a phone, the same as hillary and the same as obama has done. Congress won't matter and the Supreme Court will stay nothing more than a high class debating society.
> 
> ...


We tried that in 2010, and again in 2012, and again in 2014. 
Now, tell me, has Congress effectively done anything? Other than give Obama what he wants?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BuckB said:


> I am not #NeverTrump. I am not even #NeverHillary. I am #AlwaysConstitution.


Politicians began to ignore the Constitution before the ink was even dry.
Lincoln violated it to the point that it was changed forever. And will never be again what the Founders intended.
Every President has ignored it when it suited him.
Yes, even Reagan, the darling of conservatives, crapped all over the Second Amendment with the Gun Control Act of 1986. If even Reagan did that, what in the living hell do you think Hillary will do to the Second? REMEMBER - the Heller decision that upheld the peoples right to keep and bear arms was 5 to 4. 5 to 4!! Think about that.
By the time Hillary is done stacking the Supreme Court the Second Amendment will just be one of a long litany of freedoms GONE.

So, vote for whom ever you please, but remember there are many like me who would rather die on our feet than live on our knees. And with Hillary, that is what will happen.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> You really are something else. Planned Parenthood isn't 100% about abortion and that's what Trump said that he'd consider funding the non abortion services.
> 
> https://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2016/02/fact-check-trump-supports-planned-parenthood
> 
> ...


and Hitler also built parks and play grounds and helped unemployment.... whats your point- they are spend 1/8th of their time killing babies

think about it, if it was not for the dead jews and the whole WWII thing Hitler was good fore Germany


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> You really are something else.


as you well know, I am a conservative fundlemental Christian... you have known that for years so please stop acting SURPRISED and SHOCKED when I say basic Christian things... I am sure most people here know you dislike me and you can stop acting - there are no Prepperforum acting awards or bonuses for playing a victim

silly old man, forums are for mature minded adults


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You really are something else. Planned Parenthood isn't 100% about abortion and that's what Trump said that he'd consider funding the non abortion services.
> 
> https://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2016/02/fact-check-trump-supports-planned-parenthood
> 
> ...


Federal tax dollars go into PP. Who then takes money out of the coffer and spends some to murder innocent babies.
Oh, "but we don't use federal dollars for THAT".
Horse hockey.
EVEN IF the money goes into separate pigeon holes, the very fact that federal dollars are there frees up other money that otherwise would be spent elsewhere to murder babies.

Unless, of course, you can make Bill Clinton's argument: "It depends on what the definition of is, is."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

unless we can get the house and senate full of conservative people.. we are screwed


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> as you well know, I am a conservative fundlemental Christian... you have known that for years so please stop acting SURPRISED and SHOCKED when I say basic Christian things... I am sure most people here know you dislike me and you can stop acting - there are no Prepperforum acting awards or bonuses for playing a victim
> 
> silly old man, forums are for mature minded adults


No my surprise was that you hadn't looked at what Mr Trump really said. I'd been giving you much more credit than that. Sure you have some screwy beliefs about the end of times, but at least I thought you'd dig deeper than the one liners spouted by folks like Glen Beck and ted Cruz.

Sorry I was giving you a whole lot more credit than I should have


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So called Planned Parenthood. Tried legal assaults on a local clinic here that offered help with placement of a child that a mother did not want to keep. Planned parenthood felt they were be cheated out of profit . 
PP worked with teachers to get abortion for students they had sex with behind parents back. Both trump and Hillary are all for cutting babies up and selling the parts.
I am sure it help her with Bill get rid of a few.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> No my surprise was that you hadn't looked at what Mr Trump really said. I'd been giving you much more credit than that. Sure you have some screwy beliefs about the end of times, but at least I thought you'd dig deeper than the one liners spouted by folks like Glen Beck and ted Cruz.
> 
> Sorry I was giving you a whole lot more credit than I should have


what are you talking about old man... Beck went over the edge years ago and I do not care for Cruz


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We tried that in 2010, and again in 2012, and again in 2014.
> Now, tell me, has Congress effectively done anything? Other than give Obama what he wants?


Nope. They have not. But the alternative to seating a strong constitutional Congress at this point is giving up. Are you willing to do that? I am not.

Is the House and Senate better or worse now, than it was in 2006? True, the constitution suffered a HUGE blow in nominating Trump as the GOP standard. But what option do we have other than to keep on fighting?


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting observation, not a bit surprised though.

Judge Jeanine: GOP Establishment 'in Bed With the Democrats' - Breitbart


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> All of the anti-Trump rhetoric is nothing more than sour grapes.
> 
> It is where it is, . . . at this moment it cannot be changed, . . . and I would write these same words if it were Rubio / Cruz / Bush.
> 
> ...


What Dwight said........ ditto


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't think there's enough people that will back a different candidate on the right to stop Trump. He has too much support, almost an unstoppable force. But on the left we have a democratic socialist that is getting a scary amount of support. If he runs 3rd party against Hillary the progressive it may actually guarantee a win for Trump.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

What?

Over?

Did you say ‘over’?

Nothing is over until we decide it is!

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!…

It ain’t over now, ‘cause when the goin’ gets tough...................................

.......................

... the tough get goin’. Who’s with me? Let’s go! Come on!…


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ummm, it wasn't the Germans who bombed Pearl Harbor..........................


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ummm, it wasn't the Germans who bombed Pearl Harbor..........................


Have you never seen Animal House?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ummm, it wasn't the Germans who bombed Pearl Harbor..........................


Not for those afraid of a bit of the ole cussin...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

S-n-P, I was hoping you wouldn't have to explain it. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am voting for Trump, I have no qualms about it either, and I have endured a lot of blather from the local commie radio station. 
They just hate Trump and Republicans in general, so that makes Trump even better in my book. (You will know them by their works-- Jesus said--so I listen to them.)

WMNF | Community Conscious Radio
(See, they are community conscious, idiots like me and you, we ain't!)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll vote for Trump. If it looks like he's really going to take the election, then I'm concerned he'll be assassinated.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am voting for Trump-- we must defeat Hillary!


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

Most definitely voting for Trump over Hillary. I can't stand to listen to that pig. Trump may not be my first choice, but it is the only one the competition.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'll vote for Trump. If it looks like he's really going to take the election, then I'm concerned he'll be assassinated.


Let's hope he picks a level headed VP. As well as the rest of his cabinet.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Vote for trump , if you don't you get the Hilderbeast ! Don't vote you get the Hilderbeast ......get it? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> S-n-P, I was hoping you wouldn't have to explain it. :icon_biggrin:


That movie was hundreds of years ago. You expect me to remember THAT????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> S-n-P, I was hoping you wouldn't have to explain it. :icon_biggrin:


Hey, man, cut me a little slack.:grey:
I'm almost 68, you know.:armata_PDT_18:
(And no, I've never seen Animal House)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Third-Party Vote Elects Hillary - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> That movie was hundreds of years ago. You expect me to remember THAT????


Yes! That speech is legendary!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm concerned he'll be assassinated.


I really appreciate your optimism at a time like this.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So basically this discussion has boiled down to a few points. The presumptive candidates for the upcoming election is basically choosing the lesser of two evils. If you don't want that choice, than either don't vote or find a third party candidate who will probably make it easier for the candidate you don't want to win since their opposition will be lessened. 

I'm not a card carrying member of any political party nor have I ever been. In the past I've voted Republican because of the two major parties it's the one that most closely aligns with my personal viewpoints. Now however I'm faced with a tough choice as the presumptive nominee is someone I cannot in good conscience vote for based on the lack of character I've seen from him. However if I don't vote for him than that means someone I disagree with even more will probably get elected. For the first time in my voting history I've started taking serious looks at other political parties. So far all have points I agree and disagree with. The search is continuing. This could very well be the year that a third party gets a good shot. It seems doubtful at this point, but it could happen. Third party candidates have been elected as Governors, Senators, and Congressmen before so it's not out of the realm of possibility. Many times it happened when the electorate faced a situation like we do now with the 2016 Presidential election. I feel the time is right for a third party candidate. If we truly want to shake up Washington than new blood is needed because the status quo has gotten us this current disaster we're facing.

I'm not sure who the best third party candidate is right now and I'd love suggestions as to where I can look. There's still a lot of time left before November. Choosing between the lesser of two evils only ensures that evil will win.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

warrior4 said:


> So basically this discussion has boiled down to a few points. The presumptive candidates for the upcoming election is basically choosing the lesser of two evils. If you don't want that choice, than either don't vote or find a third party candidate who will probably make it easier for the candidate you don't want to win since their opposition will be lessened.
> 
> I'm not a card carrying member of any political party nor have I ever been. In the past I've voted Republican because of the two major parties it's the one that most closely aligns with my personal viewpoints. Now however I'm faced with a tough choice as the presumptive nominee is someone I cannot in good conscience vote for based on the lack of character I've seen from him. However if I don't vote for him than that means someone I disagree with even more will probably get elected. For the first time in my voting history I've started taking serious looks at other political parties. So far all have points I agree and disagree with. The search is continuing. This could very well be the year that a third party gets a good shot. It seems doubtful at this point, but it could happen. Third party candidates have been elected as Governors, Senators, and Congressmen before so it's not out of the realm of possibility. Many times it happened when the electorate faced a situation like we do now with the 2016 Presidential election. I feel the time is right for a third party candidate. If we truly want to shake up Washington than new blood is needed because the status quo has gotten us this current disaster we're facing.
> 
> I'm not sure who the best third party candidate is right now and I'd love suggestions as to where I can look. There's still a lot of time left before November. Choosing between the lesser of two evils only ensures that evil will win.


The only advice I will give (and I have never not voted Republican in a major election) is to pay VERY close attention to what Trump says from week to week. When he first started his campaign last June I was four-square behind what he was saying. He was not "my guy" at the time, but I would not have had a problem voting for him based on what I knew at the time. As the election has progressed and I studied more about him, and especially his rhetoric since last Tuesday, I am pretty close to the #NeverTrump camp. By the time November rolls around, you will have a pretty tough time choosing if you are paying attention and plan on voting for the lesser of two evils.

Trump came out on the Sunday Shows this week and was touting a line that he does not need conservatives because he is going to attract the Bernie Sanders voters with his economic policies. Um, okay... That now puts him to the left of hillary.

I am looking long and hard at the Constitution Party this year.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey, man, cut me a little slack.:grey:
> I'm almost 68, you know.:armata_PDT_18:
> (And no, I've never seen Animal House)


it's time, my good sir... it's time you see Animal House. It's a classic.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Point taken!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks hawgrider, that about sums it up ! Apparently Wild Bill did that video after reading these eight pages of... stuff . Maybe there's still hope, Jesus Christ himself may yet drop from the Heavens and run on a 3rd party ticket. However I think the people would once again label him a fraud and again crucify him also. 
To be quite clear, if Trump does not win you will NEVER have a GOP nominee in the W.H. again , why you may ask, because the left will expand their base by 23 million immediately with the illegal aliens. If you think these are just good people looking for a better future might I suggest you google the "demonstrations" that went on outside the Trump rally CA . YOU decide !


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

DARK1 said:


> Thanks hawgrider, that about sums it up ! Apparently Wild Bill did that video after reading these eight pages of... stuff . Maybe there's still hope, Jesus Christ himself may yet drop from the Heavens and run on a 3rd party ticket. However I think the people would once again label him a fraud and again crucify him also.
> To be quite clear, if Trump does not win you will NEVER have a GOP nominee in the W.H. again , why you may ask, because the left will expand their base by 23 million immediately with the illegal aliens. If you think these are just good people looking for a better future might I suggest you google the "demonstrations" that went on outside the Trump rally CA . YOU decide !


I'm all in....Trump that bitch!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is my plan


If Hillary win - I will say I voted for trump
If trump wins -I will say I voted for trump 

Either way - I am going to increase my preps so I have a solid year of food


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Here is my plan
> 
> If Hillary win - I will say I voted for trump
> If trump wins -I will say I voted for trump
> ...


Spoken like a true shyster. A year's worth of food isn't going to do you one bit of good unless you have a sustainable stable environment


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Spoken like a true shyster. A year's worth of food isn't going to do you one bit of good unless you have a sustainable stable environment


Lawyer...marauder...con man...sneak thief... Whatever. Preps aren't sustainable, but the occupation is.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Spoken like a true shyster. A year's worth of food isn't going to do you one bit of good unless you have a sustainable stable environment


I have good soil and lots of seeds...


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Lawyer...marauder...con man...sneak thief... Whatever. Preps aren't sustainable, but the occupation is.


preps are sustainable..if your prep is growable....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I really appreciate your optimism at a time like this.


:21: 'Cause we preppers are known for our optimism.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Annie said:


> :21: 'Cause we preppers are known for our optimism.


Absolutely. We stock up and gather all kinds of things we might need just in case something wonderful happens.


----------

